# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  τα xanax ειναι τελικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα?

## Anonymous

είπα να ανοίξω ένα θεματάκι σχετικά με τα xanax. η ψυχίατροι δεν το παραδέχονται ότι πραγματικά η benzodiazepines ανακουφίζουν την κατάθλιψη..

εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατήρηση με τα xanax που τα περνώ εδώ και 20 μέρες 2 φορες την μέρα πρωί-βραδυ 

νιώθω αλλαγή στην διάθεση μου αισθάνομαι μια ανακούφιση και αίσθηση χαράς.. είναι κάτι σαν μαγικό χάπι.. οποτε το περνώ ξαφνικά φεύγουν όλα.. τα σωματικά συμτώματα.. άλλη λένε ότι είναι και παυσίπονο.. πραγματικά έχω ακούσει μερικά άτομα να υποφέρουν με την μέση τους. και να περνούν xanax και να τους περνάει ο πόνος.. με λίγα λόγια μουδιάζει τα συμτώματα... 

αλλα μόλις πέραση η δράση του νιώθεις πολύ κουρασμένος.. σαν zombie ένα πράγμα..

δείτε και στο επίσημο site τις Pfizer Hellas 
http://www.pfizer.gr/Article.aspx?a_id=433

αναφέρει το εξης: (Φάρμακο παθήσεων του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος - Αγχολυτικό/αντικαταθλιπτικό)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Προφανώς κάνει όλα αυτά που λέει με αυτή τη σειρά. Εγώ ήξερα ότι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό μόνο.

----------


## maraki4

κι εγω παιρνω xanax εδω και 5 μηνες..ειναι οντως θαυματουργο χαπι!!!!!αγχος,αρνητικες σκεψεις εξαφανιζονται ολα...ο γιατρος μου θελει να μου το μειωσει..πολλοι λενε οτι ειναι εθιστικο..ειναι αληθεια;;;

----------


## elis

το ζαναξ ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικο δηλαδη χαλαρωνει τουσ μυσ κ δεν μπορεισ να τουσ σφιξεισ οπωσ οταν αγχωνεσαι οπωσ οταν πονασ κλπ γι αυτο φευγει το αγχοσ δεν κανει κανενα θαυμα τη λυση για το αγχοσ δεν την εχουν βρει ακομα αυτα ειναι ημιμετρα

----------


## Anonymous

> κι εγω παιρνω xanax εδω και 5 μηνες..ειναι οντως θαυματουργο χαπι!!!!!αγχος,αρνητικες σκεψεις εξαφανιζονται ολα...ο γιατρος μου θελει να μου το μειωσει..πολλοι λενε οτι ειναι εθιστικο..ειναι αληθεια;;;


η αλήθεια είναι ότι το xanax προκαλεί εξάρτηση και δεν μπορείς να το σταματήσεις εύκολα..

----------


## Anonymous

> το ζαναξ ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικο δηλαδη χαλαρωνει τουσ μυσ κ δεν μπορεισ να τουσ σφιξεισ οπωσ οταν αγχωνεσαι οπωσ οταν πονασ κλπ γι αυτο φευγει το αγχοσ δεν κανει κανενα θαυμα τη λυση για το αγχοσ δεν την εχουν βρει ακομα αυτα ειναι ημιμετρα


όντως χαλαρώνει πολύ τους μυς, αλλα με πιάνει κεφαλαλγία και νιώθω πίεση το κεφάλι μου..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

νομίζω ότι είναι από το φάρμακο αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα.. γιατί το είχα και παλιά το ίδιο πρόβλημα χωρίς να περνώ φάρμακα..

----------


## iberis

Είναι ηρεμιστικό/αγχολυτικό. Λογικό είναι να σε ανακουφίζει αφού έχει κατασταλτική επίδραση στο Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα. Οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εξάρτηση (σε αντίθεση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά) γι' αυτό πρέπει να τις παίρνεις *πάντα* σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού! 
Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά από όσα έχω διαβάσει και γνωρίζω, οι βενζοδιοπίνες χρησιμοποιούνται για το άγχος, την αυπνία και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ως μυοχαλαρωτικό (και όχι για την κατάθλιψη!).

----------


## Anonymous

> Είναι ηρεμιστικό/αγχολυτικό. Λογικό είναι να σε ανακουφίζει αφού έχει κατασταλτική επίδραση στο Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα. Οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εξάρτηση (σε αντίθεση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά) γι' αυτό πρέπει να τις παίρνεις *πάντα* σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού! 
> Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά από όσα έχω διαβάσει και γνωρίζω, οι βενζοδιοπίνες χρησιμοποιούνται για το άγχος, την αυπνία και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ως μυοχαλαρωτικό (και όχι για την κατάθλιψη!).


μάλλον έτσι θα είναι. ίσος επειδή βελτιώνει κάπως την διάθεση να νιώθεις ανακούφιση από την κατάθλιψη. 

πάντως είναι από τα καλύτερα φάρμακα!

----------


## Σουέλ

> Είναι ηρεμιστικό/αγχολυτικό. Λογικό είναι να σε ανακουφίζει αφού έχει κατασταλτική επίδραση στο Κεντρικό Νευρικό Σύστημα. Οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εξάρτηση (σε αντίθεση με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά) γι' αυτό πρέπει να τις παίρνεις *πάντα* σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού! 
> Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά από όσα έχω διαβάσει και γνωρίζω, οι βενζοδιοπίνες χρησιμοποιούνται για το άγχος, την αυπνία και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ως μυοχαλαρωτικό (και όχι για την κατάθλιψη!).


Ακριβώς...
Εγώ τα παίρνω 6 χρόνια (τώρα προσπαθώ πάλι να τα κόψω)...Είναι "μαγικό χάπι" όντως.Αλλά απο προσωπική μου εμπειρία, κόψε τα όσο είναι νωρίς γιατί όντως προκαλουν εξάρτηση...

----------


## Anonymous

> Ακριβώς...
> Εγώ τα παίρνω 6 χρόνια (τώρα προσπαθώ πάλι να τα κόψω)...Είναι "μαγικό χάπι" όντως.Αλλά απο προσωπική μου εμπειρία, κόψε τα όσο είναι νωρίς γιατί όντως προκαλουν εξάρτηση...


ρε συ είναι πολλά 6 χρονια να παίρνεις αυτά τα φάρμακα... 

τώρα πως να τα κόψεις? είναι πολύ δύσκολο... :S

----------


## Σουέλ

> ρε συ είναι πολλά 6 χρονια να παίρνεις αυτά τα φάρμακα... 
> 
> τώρα πως να τα κόψεις? είναι πολύ δύσκολο... :S


Δεν τα παίρνω συνεχεια!Για μεγάλα διαστήματα τα κόβω, αλλά μετά ξαναγυρνάω...Δηλαδή η κατάθλιψη ξαναγυρνάει και οι κρίσεις πανικού, οπότε ξαναπαίρνω...anyway, ευχομαι να νιώσεις σύντομα καλύτερα και να μην χρειαστει να ξαναπάρεις χάπια.Ουτε ντεπονάκι  :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous

> Δεν τα παίρνω συνεχεια!Για μεγάλα διαστήματα τα κόβω, αλλά μετά ξαναγυρνάω...Δηλαδή η κατάθλιψη ξαναγυρνάει και οι κρίσεις πανικού, οπότε ξαναπαίρνω...anyway, ευχομαι να νιώσεις σύντομα καλύτερα και να μην χρειαστει να ξαναπάρεις χάπια.Ουτε ντεπονάκι


εγώ βασικά δεν έχω πάθει εξάρτηση.. ούτε πρόκειται να πάθω αφού κάνω ότι μου λέει ο γιατρός :P

----------


## Σουέλ

> εγώ βασικά δεν έχω πάθει εξάρτηση.. ούτε πρόκειται να πάθω αφού κάνω ότι μου λέει ο γιατρός :P


Ναι κι εγώ ο,τι μου έλεγε ο γιατρός έκανα.Ποτέ δεν πήρα φάρμακα μόνη μου ουτε τα εκοψα μόνη μου...
Αλλά αν στους 6 μηνες δεν εισαι καλά, ο γιατρος πιθανον να σου τα συνεχίσει! Εε, τότε πιθανόν να παθεις εξάρτηση.Πιθανόν επίσης και να τα παιρνεις τρια χρόνια και να τα κόψεις ευκολα (λίγο απίθανο βέβαια). 
Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις πεσει στον Dr Perfect και να στα κόψει γρήγορα.Στο εύχομαι....
Εγώ πάντως αν γυριζα το χρονο πίσω, δεν θα επαιρνα ΠΟΤΕ φάρμακα....

Αλλά ξέρεις τι λένε; Είναι στραβός ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενιζουμε;
Δεν βγάζω την ουρα μου απ'εξω...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ρε συ είναι πολλά 6 χρονια να παίρνεις αυτά τα φάρμακα... 
> 
> τώρα πως να τα κόψεις? είναι πολύ δύσκολο... :S


Ίσως να είναι ενδογενής η κατάθλιψη της. Και άλλα μέλη μου το έχουν πει αυτό αλλά όταν είναι ενδογενής δυστυχώς πρέπει να τα παίρνεις για μεγάλο διάστημα.

----------


## Anonymous

> Ωραία διαφίμιση....


thank you!  :Smile: 

opos vlepeis douleuo gia tin Pfizer Hellas!  :Smile:

----------


## elis

> εγώ βασικά δεν έχω πάθει εξάρτηση.. ούτε πρόκειται να πάθω αφού κάνω ότι μου λέει ο γιατρός :P


δηλαδη ο μαλακασ αν γινει γιατροσ παυει να ειναι μαλακασ δηλαδη αν ο γιατροσ σου ειναι μαλακασ τι θα κανεισ?

----------


## Anonymous

> δηλαδη ο μαλακασ αν γινει γιατροσ παυει να ειναι μαλακασ δηλαδη αν ο γιατροσ σου ειναι μαλακασ τι θα κανεισ?


+1 χαχαχαχαχα έγραψες!

----------


## RockElCasbah

Γιατί θεωρείται... θαυματουργό - λολ! - ένα χαπάκι που, και προκαλεί εξάρτηση, και σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ως "ζόμπι" - χορευτής στο "θρίλερ" του εκλιπόντος του Μιχαλάκη, και δε μπορεί να κοπεί εύκολα;... αυτό δεν είναι θαύμα, η άλωση της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως είναι...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## erianna

> Γιατί θεωρείται... θαυματουργό - λολ! - ένα χαπάκι που, και προκαλεί εξάρτηση, και σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ως "ζόμπι" - χορευτής στο "θρίλερ" του εκλιπόντος του Μιχαλάκη, και δε μπορεί να κοπεί εύκολα;... αυτό δεν είναι θαύμα, η άλωση της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως είναι...  ...



πραγματικά!!!!!! εσύ πες μου.....τι σκατά???? έχουμε θεοποιήσει τα θαυματουργά χαπάκια εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Anonymous

> Γιατί θεωρείται... θαυματουργό - λολ! - ένα χαπάκι που, και προκαλεί εξάρτηση, και σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ως "ζόμπι" - χορευτής στο "θρίλερ" του εκλιπόντος του Μιχαλάκη, και δε μπορεί να κοπεί εύκολα;... αυτό δεν είναι θαύμα, η άλωση της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως είναι...  ...





> πραγματικά!!!!!! εσύ πες μου.....τι σκατά???? έχουμε θεοποιήσει τα θαυματουργά χαπάκια εδώ μέσα....


και όμως είναι ένα θαύμα αυτό το χαπάκι σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο ασφαλές.. περνάνε η ώρες και η μέρες χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.. και γενικά αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν ζεις στην πραγματικότητα.. 

φτιαχνεις τον δικο σου κοσμο...

δεν είναι τέλειο??? :P

xanax ftw!!!!

Phizer Hellas  :Big Grin:

----------


## RockElCasbah

Για μένα βάζεις τα πράματα κάτω και τα ζυγίζεις. Τί προτιμά κανείς στην τελική; Να πολεμήσει το πρόβλημα, για να κουκουλώσει την αιτία του "ανακουφίζοντας" τα συμπτώματα; Δε κρίνω όσους καταφεύγουν σε αυτό. Και κυρίως για προβλήματα που ενδεχομένως - δυστυχώς - να έχουν ως μονόδρομο τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή... αλλά όχι για το άγχος αδερφέ μου... έχω περάσει και κρίσεις πανικού για ένα ατελείωτο τρίμηνο. Πάλι αρνήθηκα την "αγωγή". Θα μου πεις άλλοι δεν αντέχουν. Σεβαστό. Αλλά αυτά τα "θαύματα" έχουν και το ανάλογο τίμημα. Κι αυτό λέγεται "εξάρτηση". Κι εγώ είχα μόνο έναν... μεγάλο έρωτα, λολ!... τις μπύρες μου. Και δε θέλω αντικαταστάτη...  :Smile:  ... άποψή μου βεβαίως - βεβαίως...

----------


## RockElCasbah

> και όμως είναι ένα θαύμα αυτό το χαπάκι σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο ασφαλές.. περνάνε η ώρες και η μέρες χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.. και γενικά αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν ζεις στην πραγματικότητα.. 
> 
> φτιαχνεις τον δικο σου κοσμο...
> 
> δεν είναι τέλειο??? :P
> 
> xanax ftw!!!!
> 
> Phizer Hellas


... ναι, τέλειο ακούγεται... αλλά αν θέλεις να... αποφύγεις την πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος πιο ανέξοδος... ρίχνεις ένα σάλτο και ξεμπερδεύεις έ;... για δε σ' αρέσει το σκηνικό;... έμ να είσαι κορόϊδο και να ξοδεύεσαι στα φάρμακα;... κρίμα ρε συ...

----------


## erianna

> Για μένα βάζεις τα πράματα κάτω και τα ζυγίζεις. Τί προτιμά κανείς στην τελική; Να πολεμήσει το πρόβλημα, για να κουκουλώσει την αιτία τους "ανακουφίζοντας" τα συμπτώματα; Δε κρίνω όσους καταφεύγουν σε αυτό. Και κυρίως για προβλήματα που ενδεχομένως - δυστυχώς - να έχουν ως μονόδρομο τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή... αλλά όχι για το άγχος αδερφέ μου... έχω περάσει και κρίσεις πανικού για ένα ατελείωτο τρίμηνο. Πάλι αρνήθηκα την "αγωγή". Θα μου πεις άλλοι δεν αντέχουν. Σεβαστό. Αλλά αυτά τα "θαύματα" έχουν και το ανάλογο τίμημα. Κι αυτό λέγεται "εξάρτηση". Κι εγώ είχα μόνο έναν... μεγάλο έρωτα, λολ!... τις μπύρες μου. Και δε θέλω αντικαταστάτη...  ... άποψή μου βεβαίως - βεβαίως...



δεν κρίνω τα άτομα που τα έχουν θεοποιήσει....κρίνω κατά βάση αυτούς που τους έκαναν-κάνουν δέσμιους μιας καραμέλας και τους κάνουν να νιώθουν πως αλλιώς αντιπαλευόν-και ναι, μιλάω για τους γιατρούς- που πονάει δόντι βγάζει δόντι....(για σφραγίσματα-απονευρώσεις ούτε κουβέντα!) -και πάλι δεν κάνω λόγω για σοβαρές "κλινικές περιπτώσεις"

----------


## Anonymous

> ... ναι, τέλειο ακούγεται... αλλά αν θέλεις να... αποφύγεις την πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος πιο ανέξοδος... ρίχνεις ένα σάλτο και ξεμπερδεύεις έ;... για δε σ' αρέσει το σκηνικό;... έμ να είσαι κορόϊδο και να ξοδεύεσαι στα φάρμακα;... κρίμα ρε συ...


καλά ρε συ δεν θα τα πάρω και χρονια... 20 μέρες τώρα κάνω θεραπεία με τις συμβουλές του γιατρού μου..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

χωρίς φάρμακα δεν θα γινόμουνα ποτε καλά δυστυχώς.. τα φάρμακα έστω και λίγο σε κάνουνε να ξεχάσεις τα προβλήματα σου... αλλα πρέπει να έχεις θέληση και εσύ ο ίδιος και να πεις δεν έχω τπτ θα το ξεπεράσω ..  :Wink:

----------


## erianna

> καλά ρε συ δεν θα τα πάρω και χρονια... 20 μέρες τώρα κάνω θεραπεία με τις συμβουλές του γιατρού μου.. 
> 
> χωρίς φάρμακα δεν θα γινόμουνα ποτε καλά δυστυχώς.. *τα φάρμακα έστω και λίγο σε κάνουνε να ξεχάσεις τα προβλήματα σου*... αλλα πρέπει να έχεις θέληση και εσύ ο ίδιος και να πεις δεν έχω τπτ θα το ξεπεράσω ..



τα φάρμακα θα μπορούσαν να ναι το τελευταίο σταδιο....πολλά πράγματα μπορούν να σε κάνουν να ξεχάσεις τα προβλήματά σου....

----------


## RockElCasbah

> δεν κρίνω τα άτομα που τα έχουν θεοποιήσει....κρίνω κατά βάση αυτούς που τους έκαναν-κάνουν δέσμιους μιας καραμέλας και τους κάνουν να νιώθουν πως αλλιώς αντιπαλευόν-και ναι, μιλάω για τους γιατρούς- που πονάει δόντι βγάζει δόντι....(για σφραγίσματα-απονευρώσεις ούτε κουβέντα!) -και πάλι δεν κάνω λόγω για σοβαρές "κλινικές περιπτώσεις"


Εριάννα δε το είπα για σένα. Για μένα το λέω πως δε κρίνω κανέναν. Τί περιμένεις να κάνουν οι γιατροί;... και πόσοι γίνονται γιατροί επειδή... αγαπάνε τον συνάνθρωπο;... λοοοοοοοοοολλλ!... μη χέσω. Αλλά αν δεν αντιστέκονται οι όποιοι ασθενείς, οι γιατροί φταίνε; Βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν, δε τα κάνουν από μόνοι τους. Εδώ ο άλλος παρολίγο θα έπαιρνε το αντιψυχωτικό επειδή η μάνα του έχει διπολική... δλδ αν υπάρχει υποψία για καρκίνο, να τον στείλουμε να κάνει χημειοθεραπείες προληπτικά ένα πράμα...  :Smile:  ... ό,τι νά 'ναι λέμεεεεεεε!...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## erianna

> Εριάννα δε το είπα για σένα. Για μένα το λέω πως δε κρίνω κανέναν. Τί περιμένεις να κάνουν οι γιατροί;... και πόσοι γίνονται γιατροί επειδή... αγαπάνε τον συνάνθρωπο;... λοοοοοοοοοολλλ!... μη χέσω. Αλλά αν δεν αντιστέκονται οι όποιοι ασθενείς, οι γιατροί φταίνε; Βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν, δε τα κάνουν από μόνοι τους. Εδώ ο άλλος παρολίγο θα έπαιρνε το αντιψυχωτικό επειδή η μάνα του έχει διπολική... δλδ αν υπήρχε υποψία για καρκίνο, να τον στείλουμε να κάνει χημειοθεραπείες προληπτικά ένα πράμα...  ... ό,τι νά 'ναι λέμεεεεεεε!...  ...


 
έθιξες θεματάκι τρελλό!!!!!!!!!! θεία μοτ....2 χρόνια με πονοκεφάλους και αστάθεια στα πόδια....πάει σε ψυχίατρο γιατί νόμιζε είχε θεματάκι τέτοιας φύσης....2 χρόνια την χαπάκωναν.....ζομπακι τρελλό όμως....και τελικά ήταν αυτό που ανέφερες....δεν θα επεκταθώ για ευνόητους λόγους.....

----------


## RockElCasbah

> καλά ρε συ δεν θα τα πάρω και χρονια... 20 μέρες τώρα κάνω θεραπεία με τις συμβουλές του γιατρού μου.. 
> 
> χωρίς φάρμακα δεν θα γινόμουνα ποτε καλά δυστυχώς.. τα φάρμακα έστω και λίγο σε κάνουνε να ξεχάσεις τα προβλήματα σου... αλλα πρέπει να έχεις θέληση και εσύ ο ίδιος και να πεις δεν έχω τπτ θα το ξεπεράσω ..


Καλά κάνεις και το παίρνεις, δε θα σου υποδείξω εγώ αν είσαι λάθος ή όχι. Και ο γιατρός σου μπορεί να είναι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο και σου εύχομαι να σε βοηθήσει. Αλλά μη μου λες ότι η... απεριόριστη δύναμη και ομορφιά που φέρνουμε στο μυαλό μας ακούγοντας τη λέξη "θαύμα"... χωρά σε ένα χαπάκι γιατί θα σαλτάρουμε ομαδικώς όλοι στο τέλος. Κι όπως λέει και η Εριάννα, τρόποι για να ξεχαστούμε υπάρχουν. Αλλά τη "λύση"των προβλημάτων, εγώ προσωπικά δε θα την απέδιδα ποτέ στη χημεία για τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Anonymous

> Καλά κάνεις και το παίρνεις, δε θα σου υποδείξω εγώ αν είσαι λάθος ή όχι. Και ο γιατρός σου μπορεί να είναι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο και σου εύχομαι να σε βοηθήσει. Αλλά μη μου λες ότι η... απεριόριστη δύναμη και ομορφιά που φέρνουμε στο μυαλό μας ακούγοντας τη λέξη "θαύμα"... χωρά σε ένα χαπάκι γιατί θα σαλτάρουμε ομαδικώς όλοι στο τέλος. Κι όπως λέει και η Εριάννα, τρόποι για να ξεχαστούμε υπάρχουν. Αλλά τη "λύση"των προβλημάτων, εγώ προσωπικά δε θα την απέδιδα ποτέ στη χημεία για τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα...  ...


τελικά τώρα που καθόμουνα και σκεφτόμουνα από αυτά που είπες.. έχεις ένα δίκιο... 

με έκανες να σταματήσω απότομα τα χάπια... 

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## RockElCasbah

... χμμ... και "τρολλ" να είσαι - που τόσος ντόρος έχει γίνει εδώ χάμω... - νομίζεις πως με νοιάζει;... λολ;...  :Smile:  ... σημασία έχει να λέμε αυτά ακριβώς που θέλουμε να πούμε... αλλά ρε φίλε, αφού τόσο "δυνατά" αποδεικνύονται τα λόγια μου και σε έκαναν να καταφέρεις να κόψεις το... θαυματουργοζαναξόχαπο - μεγάλη η χάρη του καλέ! - που είναι εθιστικό... μπράβο μου ρε συ!... θα σου έλεγα να μου ανάψεις και μια λαμπάδα - κοντή είμαι - ίσα με το μπόϊ μου...  :Smile:  ... άχ βάϊ - βάϊ μάν' μ'...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Anonymous

> ... χμμ... και "τρολλ" να είσαι - που τόσος ντόρος έχει γίνει εδώ χάμω... - νομίζεις πως με νοιάζει;... λολ;...  ... σημασία έχει να λέμε αυτά ακριβώς που θέλουμε να πούμε... αλλά ρε φίλε, αφού τόσο "δυνατά" αποδεικνύονται τα λόγια μου και σε έκαναν να καταφέρεις να κόψεις το... θαυματουργοζαναξόχαπο - μεγάλη η χάρη του καλέ! - που είναι εθιστικό... μπράβο μου ρε συ!... θα σου έλεγα να μου ανάψεις και μια λαμπάδα - κοντή είμαι - ίσα με το μπόϊ μου...  ... άχ βάϊ - βάϊ μάν' μ'...  ...


σου κάνω για τρολλ? δεν είμαι ρε γαμώτο... :P

θα ανάψω και μια λαμπάδα της pfizer Hellas xD

----------


## RockElCasbah

Τί να κάνω ρε παλικάρι μου;... έπαθα κι εγώ... τρολλολαγνεία, λολ!... να σοβαρέψω λίγο;... λοιπόν, αφού σε έκανα κι έκοψες το... ζαναξόθαυμο, μπράβο σου και μη το ξαναρχίσεις. Αυτά που σου λένε στο άλλο θρεντ, καλά είναι. Άντε κι ένα αφέψημα από χαλαρωτικό βοτάνι το βράδυ κι άσε τα ζάναξ για όταν ξαναέρθει η Τρόϊκα και μας επιβάλλει να ξεβρακωθούμε δημόσια στις πλατείες... τότε ναι, να τα πάρουμε με τσι χούφτες και παρέα μάλιστα... :Smile:  ... είμαι ένα ταπεινό χαμομηλάκι... ένα μελισσοκέρι ίσα με το μπόϊ μου θέλω... γίγας δηλαδή...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Anonymous

> Τί να κάνω ρε παλικάρι μου;... έπαθα κι εγώ... τρολλολαγνεία, λολ!... να σοβαρέψω λίγο;... λοιπόν, αφού σε έκανα κι έκοψες το... ζαναξόθαυμο, μπράβο σου και μη το ξαναρχίσεις. Αυτά που σου λένε στο άλλο θρεντ, καλά είναι. Άντε κι ένα αφέψημα από χαλαρωτικό βοτάνι το βράδυ κι άσε τα ζάναξ για όταν ξαναέρθει η Τρόϊκα και μας επιβάλλει να ξεβρακωθούμε δημόσια στις πλατείες... τότε ναι, να τα πάρουμε με τσι χούφτες και παρέα μάλιστα... ... είμαι ένα ταπεινό χαμομηλάκι... ένα μελισσοκέρι ίσα με το μπόϊ μου θέλω... γίγας δηλαδή...  ...



πλακα μας κανεις? τι θα μου κάνει ένα χαμομήλι??? νεύρα θα μου φέρει.... <<έρευνες λένε μην πίνετε χαμομήλι άμα έχετε ψυχοσωματικά...>> κάτι θα ξέρουνε τα άτομα που το λένε... πιες καλλίτερα 10 καφέδες σου λέει και άντε κοιμήσου!!! χαλαρααα!!!! η ζωή είναι ένα XANAX!!!

ένα ζανάξ την ημερα τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα... την ήξερες αυτή την παροιμία? φαντάζομαι θα ήξερες την άλλη με το μήλο...

----------


## RockElCasbah

... ναι ξέρω την ατάκα του αιώνα και είναι πασίγνωστη ως... "... να Λόλα, να ένα μήλο...". Είπα κι εγώ... να απαντήσω σοβαρά... για καφέδες λένε οι έρευνες;... λένε και για ναργιλέδες;... πιες παιδί μου ένα τήλιο, ας μην είναι χαμομήλι. Αλλά αφού επιμένεις στο ξάναξ, πάρτο ρε αδερφέ... γνώμες γιατί μπήκες να πάρεις δε κατάλαβα... ουφ, το μελισσοκέρι να είναι αγνό έ, όχι μάπα με παραφινέλαιο...  :Smile:  ...

----------

